# The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi

Anyone else getting these messages? I am getting them on my work PC (yeah, I know - I should be working anyway) but I am also getting them at home - different computer, different ISP so I don't think its just me.....


----------



## odsum25 (Apr 5, 2006)

Occasionally on my laptop, desktop, and a couple of work computers. Usually a quick refresh fixes things.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark5047 said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone else getting these messages? I am getting them on my work PC (yeah, I know - I should be working anyway) but I am also getting them at home - different computer, different ISP so I don't think its just me.....


different continet yet, same message.Just every now and then.


----------



## Grumpie (Mar 21, 2006)

Same here, started last week. Never happened before, one or two refresh clicks is enough to get going again.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm getting them, and more than one or two.

I think the translation goes something like this: "You cheapskate SOTW members are not contributing enough to pay for an adequately sized server for your forum." Just my guess.


----------



## odsum25 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah this morning has been a little worse.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just got 5 in a row. Hmmmm..... maybe there is something to this. I typically just click on the New Posts link and the last time I did that it took me right to the paypal donation site.... Harri, are you trying to tell us something????


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

I've seen it a few times out here on the West coast. I thought it may have been because I was on dial up.


----------



## Saxplayer67 (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm on broadband at home probably same at work and I've ben getting the problem at home AND at work. We're talking almost every time I try to go anywhere on the site but I worked it out. If you don't log in, looking at posts as a guest, it doesn't come up with a server busy mssage at all! Maybe there's a site problem.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Got the message on 3 previous tries to post to this thread.


----------



## Saxplayer67 (Jul 9, 2005)

Carl H. said:


> Got the message on 3 previous tries to post to this thread.


Only three? You're lucky! The reason it did it, is because we're posting on a thread entitled 'The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later' so we get the message 'The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later' so we try again later and we still get the message so we try again and we get it again then when we get through we are still faced with the message as that's the thread's title and... I'm going for a lay down!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

chitownjazz said:


> I'm getting them, and more than one or two.
> 
> I think the translation goes something like this: "You cheapskate SOTW members are not contributing enough to pay for an adequately sized server for your forum." Just my guess.


chitownjazz,
you certainly are doing your part.

I am trying to figure out is there any optimization to be done to improve the level of service. As a result I should know the problem parameters (amount of memory, higher performing CPU needed or what.)

The donation rate from the beginning of year has been pretty good, thanks to all contributors. So, once I know how to improve the performance the funding should not be the problem, if it will continue at the current rate.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I've been know to get it once in a while, not yesterday nor today though.


----------



## jazzsax07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Got the same message several times this morning.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzsax07 said:


> Got the same message several times this morning.


That was probably when I was backing up the forum database.
Some parts of the process are computing intensive.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*dual-Core server in mid-April*



chitownjazz said:


> I'm getting them, and more than one or two.
> 
> I think the translation goes something like this: "You cheapskate SOTW members are not contributing enough to pay for an adequately sized server for your forum." Just my guess.


The donation rate picked-up from the beginning of this year. Will have updated list of contributors avalaible shortly.

Anyway, it has become clear that single-CPU server with 1GB of RAM won't cut it anymore. (And for me it was a big thing 9 months ago going to a dedicated server. :lol: )

I am looking forward for a dual-Core server with 2GB RAM in mid-April. Meanwhile, I plan to do some system and database tweaking to allevitae the problem.


----------



## Mark5047 (Apr 8, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> The donation rate picked-up from the beginning of this year. Will have updated list of contributors avalaible shortly.
> 
> Anyway, it has become clear that single-CPU server with 1GB of RAM won't cut it anymore. (And for me it was a big thing 9 months ago going to a dedicated server. :lol: )
> 
> I am looking forward for a dual-Core server with 2GB RAM in mid-April. Meanwhile, I plan to do some system and database tweaking to allevitae the problem.


SWEET!! Duo Core's are COOL!! Plus like they say, you can never be too rich, too thin or have too much RAM!!!!!!!
Thanks, Harri!


----------

